# TFT Monitor: DVI-Ausgang notwendig?



## ich1234 (16. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
ich will mir einen TFT-Monitor kaufen. Allerdings brauch ich da mal Hilfe bei der Entscheidung.
Das wäre eigentlich meine Wahl gewesen ->http://www.vobis-shopping.de/vobis/...=5&part=catalog

Allerdings hat der keinen DVI-Ausgang und alle anderen 19 Zöller in meiner Preisklasse haben auch keinen. Ein 17 Zöller hätte diesen DVI-Ausgang allerdings wieder. Wie wichtig ist der DVI-Ausgang und merkt man den Unterschied wirklich?
Wenn ich einen 17 Zöller nehmen würde, würde ich mich zwischen denen hier entscheiden.
1. http://www.vobis-shopping.de/vobis/...=7&part=catalog

2. http://www.vobis-shopping.de/vobis/...=7&part=catalog

3. http://www.vobis-shopping.de/vobis/...=7&part=catalog

Ihr könnt euch ja mal die Werte ansehen und mir vielleicht bei der Entscheidung helfen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Optisch ist der 19" zwar am schönsten, aber das soll ja nicht alles sein.

Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus.
<!-- / message -->


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. Februar 2005)

Ich denk mal Du meinst den DVI-Eingang, da ja das Bild in den Monitor reingeht, und nicht da rauskommt.
Mein TFT laeuft auch ueber den ganz normalen VGA, da kein DVI-In an Monitor vorhanden, und ich bin zufrieden damit.

Nachtrag: Ob man sowas bei Vobis kaufen sollte sei jetzt mal dahingestellt.


----------



## BSA (16. Februar 2005)

Ich würde auf keinen Fall auf DVI-Eingang verzichten....
Denk einfach etwas weiter als bis übermorgen, es ist einfach Zukunftssicherer.

Gruß


----------



## fred31 (16. Februar 2005)

Ich denke auch Du solltest auch jeden Fall wert auf einen DVI-Eingang legen.


Beim analog-Eingang (D-SUB) wird das digitale Bild "analog" übertragen, um dann wieder digital aufberarbeitet zu werden. Vielleicht sieht/merkt man es nur kaum, aber definitv ist für TFTs DVI die bessere Wahl.

Wenns Deine aktuelle Grafikkarte noch nicht kann - die von morgen wirds bestimmt können!


----------



## Cheese (17. Februar 2005)

Schau dir mal den Monitor an,

wär ja auch noch in deiner Preisklasse drin, hätte 19" und analog/digital mit 12ms Reaktionszeit.... Hab den gleichen Monitor zu Hause, läuft einwandfrei, bin sehr zufrieden....

http://www1.hardwareschotte.de/preise.php3?proid=1252021&preis=BENQ+FP937s


----------



## ich1234 (18. Februar 2005)

Ich hab mich jetzt entschlossen auf jeden Fall einen mit DVI-Eingang zu nehmen.
Aber noch eine Frage: Wie hoch sollte der blickwinkel sein, um damit vernünftig DVDs schauen zu können, eventuell auch mit mehreren Leuten ?


----------



## BSA (18. Februar 2005)

Also ich denke so 160 - 170° sollten es schon sein.


----------



## fred31 (21. Februar 2005)

Interessant ist auch, was passiert wenn man eben nicht den genauen Blickwinkel nutzt.

Bei BenQ beispielsweise habe ich gesehen, dass die Farben "anders" sind.
Bei Geräten von ViewSonic wird es einfach "nur" dunkler.


----------

